# User Pages



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a new option for members to add their own unique page to the site.

To do so simply go to your usercp and click the "Create User Page" link on the left hand side.

Userpages can be used for any purpose. Maybe showcasing an army, advertising your gaming club etc. It's entirely up to you as long as they don't break forum policies.

To see a full list of the member pages go to http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/userpage.php?do=list or follow the link on the Navbar.

There isn't a function to delete the page, if you no longer want one just let me know and i'll delete it for you.

Jez


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great addition to the site Jez!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool! I will set one up as soon as I get time!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say like Red , great addition. Already putting stuff on there! Cheers Jez


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

once again heresy is made into an even better place.........

As you can see i have already set mine up, Thanks Guys


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to point out that empty pages will be deleted on occasion.

If you don't have any content or have no intention of adding any content to your page please let me know so I can remove your page.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

really good idea! thanks man! I've started mine, kinda sucks though, oh well...


----------

